

Problem Diagnosis: You Will Never Think As Stupid As Users - bendauphinee
http://blog.bendauphinee.com/2010/09/problem-diagnosis-you-will-never-think-as-stupid-as-some-users/

======
oscilloscope
I prefer the use pattern where all details of the transaction are summarized
to the user, who is invited to press "Confirm".

It's fairly strange behavior for your client's customers to have to enter in
an identical value twice. Maybe use an API that allows you to programmatically
generate and the send the invoice?

~~~
bendauphinee
All transactions are summarized on the invoice page, then they are able to
click a button that sends them to PayPal, with their invoice number and grand
total as part of the information sent. There is no entering data twice.

I assume you are speaking of when I talked of users entering their cost on
PayPal. This was due to them not selecting anything to buy, but continuing to
PayPal with a "Grand Total: $0" invoice anyway

